# School Projects



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 25, 2011)

Comment on any school projects you have. I have a social studies one on Cronos, and a physical education one on baseball.


----------



## Flora (Apr 25, 2011)

Latin project on Vergil/ the Aeneid :(

It's half done already, but it also sucks cause it's about half pictures of stuff that appened in the Aeneid..


----------



## Zuu (Apr 26, 2011)

Flower Doll said:


> Latin project on Vergil/ the Aeneid :(
> 
> It's half done already, but it also sucks cause it's about half pictures of stuff that appened in the Aeneid..


i did a project on Ovid's the Metamorphoses. or rather a couple of stories out of the Metamorphoses. pretty neat stuff. 

currently i have zero projects because i'm a senior? but i think we have to do some satire project in english soon and that's terrible because it's probably a group project and those are terrible.


----------



## Stormecho (Apr 26, 2011)

Pffft, big presentation/bristol board of doom for my co-op class.

Big culminating comparative essay of two books in english, with a ton of reading logs I have completely not done.


----------



## spaekle (Apr 26, 2011)

One digital project in Adobe Illustrator, one 18x24" minimum drawing that involves a figure in some way, one painted illustration, getting another illustration project later this week where I'll have to design an environment, and one essay on The Secret of Kells.

All due next week! :T


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 26, 2011)

My dissertation. 10,000 words, due on the 6th. Or 9th. Or something. I've done about 2,000 so far. Then an exam, worth 50% of my grade for the module the day after. Ahahaha.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 26, 2011)

*MY WORLD WAR I SCRAPBOOK*

PAGE TWO: THE ASSASSINATION!

OH NO! THE ARCHDUKE WAS SHOT AND NOW ALL THE SERBIANS ARE REALLY ANGRY!!! I REALLY HOPE THERE ISN'T A WAR!!!!! :( :( :(


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 26, 2011)

I have to compare animals to show evidence for evolution and basically disprove a bunch of creationist arguments for biology, make a folder on some philosophers for philosophy, draw a picture representing my IDENTITY TEEHEE for art and write a speech about opening a new metro station for English. They're all due next week. I've done none.
I'm not even sure what I'm meant to do for biology and philosophy tbh.

FUCK I'M FALLIGN DOWN ALL THESE PROJECTS...........


----------



## H-land (Apr 27, 2011)

Right now I only have one class,
But all the work seems fit to last
Until the year at last lets out
And I am worked to death, no doubt.

For class I must design a game,
And in the end it might be lame,
But still the part that scares me most
Is that by the end of this week, we are supposed
To have all of our tilesets done
Although it feels like we have none.

(Oh, past that, there is something more:
We should have our final score
And sound effects both by Friday
But I still fret for art today.
I guess that I just really care
About the levels we prepare
And making them all look more clear
Than whatever the player hears.)


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 28, 2011)

I have to think up a project for a strange class in which we make projects on computers on random stuff like old civilizations, mental manipulation, and how to educate using iPads. Right now I've got no idea what to do, so any suggestions?! I'd like to do something about music or about the internet.

In another subject, for science I'm hoping to do a project about how, if at all, listening to music will affect students' performance on a math test.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Apr 28, 2011)

For some reason my school finds it appropriate to dump a bunch of projects on us just because it's the end of the year.

We just finished two projects. One was for health class over a drug, with my group doing LSD, and the other was a world geography project over every physical feature in a region of the world. Except, these were big regions, as in the globe was divided into 9 regions. Our group did region number 8, which was basically almost all of Eurasia except for the extreme southern and northern parts, and a bit of northern Africa. Needless to say we were unable to complete it because I knew about 80 things to research off the top of my head, and we had a week to complete it. We still got a good grade, though.

We are about to start another project for English, which will either be fun or annoying (probably annoying). We have to compare and contrast Fahrenheit 451 and The Island, and dissect both of them using different strategies. My group, which consists of me, got mythological strategy, which mostly focuses on character archetypes. Fortunately, my teacher approved of using TVTropes as a resource.


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 28, 2011)

Right now, I'm working on a Physical Education project where I need to list three STIs and three contraceptive methods in a Powerpoint form. Did I mention it has to include pictures?


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Apr 28, 2011)

JUST NOW FINISHED THAT BIG FUCKING BIOLOGY PROJECT

HELL YES


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Apr 28, 2011)

Project on Osama bin Laden for a final exam in Honors World History instead of a test.

really.

wünderbar. freaking _wonderful._


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 28, 2011)

A spanish scrapbook!

I don't want to do it, though. D:

I also have to present my fake newspaper project for _Ender's Game_ tomorrow.


----------



## saxophonebird (Apr 28, 2011)

I still have to finish my huge Spanish project... And we're about to start the last part of our big poetry project for English. Also, I'm pretty sure that some sort of project about Animal Farm is going to happen soon, but I really hope not. In Multimedia I have to make a movie and a popart picture of both myself and an object, I have to turn in at least one of the projects tomorrow and I haven't started either of them. D:


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 29, 2011)

I had two weeks to do my essay on Treatments of Depression. Not to mention my supporting written evidence document for my devised piece in Drama. And finish off my mini scrapbook for Art.

It's all due Tuesday, and I haven't done a scrap of it. Time to rush everything on Monday.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (May 2, 2011)

A science project dealing with the factors of morse code and telegraphic communication is always quite lovely unless you also hold enormous amounts of tests to join such a project as well. Oh school, how you are a sea of things.


----------



## mewtini (May 2, 2011)

I have a book review due right now.

How much have I done? NONE ;-;


----------



## Stormecho (May 2, 2011)

Finished that bristol board, and it does not look as horribly crappy as it usually would.

Yay~


----------



## Shiny Grimer (May 4, 2011)

None left, but I've done some really epic projects for history this year. A presentation on naval battles of the civil war with comic books and short videos with puppets for world war II's aftermath. I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 4, 2011)

Just got a media project done. meeeh, it went bad.

Also, English grammar test coming up on Friday.


----------



## boss (May 5, 2011)

4 five-page essays for sociology
a 15minute presentation with handouts for english
a handout for spanish
and all my final exams (due) next week

HAVEN'T DONE A THING!


----------



## Lili (May 7, 2011)

I have to write an essay on Act I-II of Romeo and Juliet over the weekend, when I'm supposed to be having fun.  Also, I've been putting off a project that's been due for weeks, along with countless others.


----------



## Skroy (May 8, 2011)

Hmm, let's see what's left....

• A research essay paper on the Internet for English that's due this coming Tuesday. I should really get started on it but given that next week is my last week of classes and is where all hell breaks loose i.e. final in-class tests, completion of big assignments... plus I only got my corrected outline for the research essay returned to me electronically today, I'll probably ask for an extension.

• A computer program for my Discrete Math class that implements an algorithm to compute the product _C_ of the _n_×_n_ matrices _A_ and _B_ directly from the definition of matrix multiplication. Oh, it's also due this Monday and thankfully it's not too difficult. ^^;

...And that's everything left for me to complete.


----------



## ColorBlind (May 8, 2011)

I have a math project due Monday. I have to use a poster to draw to scale a "map like" thing with a planet, and the sun. The planet is moving around the sun like an ellipse, and I have to make a pretty poster showing that. D;

I also have an English project coming up. It has something to do with The Great Gatsby.

Basically, my teachers are creating projects before schools over. Yay for cramming grades! T,T;


----------



## shadow_lugia (May 9, 2011)

Okay so now for world geography class, we have to create a website that has a bunch of facts about a country in North or South America. I got Peru.


----------

